# Suggest a new PSU



## Ronnie11 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello guys, So my Corsair PSU VX 550 has started giving problems and it has passed its warranty of 5 years. The fan is making a lot of noise starting and shutting down and the pc when switched on, the psu keeps switching on and off untill eventually working. I am worried that this PSU will eventually damage by pc. So i am looking for a new *RELIABLE PSU* in the market. Budget is about *6000*. I need a power supply equivalent or greater in efficiency and capacity compared to my current one.Could you please recommend some good psu?I also plan on upgrading my pc in future with maybe a new GPU soon. Also another point to note is that* Please do not recommend any Corsair PSU's*. They are simply terrible. Thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 18, 2016)

Seasonic M12II 520w -5900.

Link:Seasonic M12II 520 520W Modular Power Supply 80 Bronze SS 520gm | eBay


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 18, 2016)

Seasonic SSR-550RT S12G Series 550W Power Supply with 80+ Gold Certification


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for the response. How are the seasonic psu's.Is it more reliable than corsair in terms of service and warranty. Also between the two suggested models, one is a gold and other bronze.Is it worth paying the premium for Gold. If assuming that i get a mid ranged graphics card in future(say about 10k) or so, will this psu be able to handle that extra load?


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 19, 2016)

S12G 550 will handle any single GPU system including 980 Ti. Seasonic PSUs will generally last its warranty period. S12II and M12II are based on an older circuit design and aren't 'certified'(but will work) for Haswell.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the update [MENTION=311809]chimera201[/MENTION].Will update again once i get my hands on the psu.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2016)

what are the Seasonic authorised service centers in india??


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Feb 23, 2016)

CoolerMaster G550M 550 Watt

The GM Series is semi-modular to reduce the number of unnecessary cables for better cable management. The single +12V rail on all GM Series power supplies allows for superior load balancing and GPU compatibility.


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> what are the Seasonic authorised service centers in india??



The distributor overclockers zone handles this.
Overclockers Zone - High Performance....Overclocke


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 19, 2016)

Bumping my old thread for psu since I need one urgently. 
I am going for a gtx 950 gpu. Would the above recommendations for psu still hold? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 19, 2016)

As mentioned by *chimera* it will still hold unless you go for 980SLI.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 19, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> As mentioned by *chimera* it will still hold unless you go for 980SLI.


Thank you for confirming 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> Bumping my old thread for psu since I need one urgently.
> I am going for a gtx 950 gpu. Would the above recommendations for psu still hold?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Seasonic S12G 550w -6700.

Link:SEASONIC S12G-550 SMPS --  S12G SERIES 550 WATT 80 PLUS® GOLD CERTIFICATION WITH ACTIVE PFC (SSR-550RT


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 19, 2016)

Been inquiring for seasonic  s12g in Mumbai and almost none of the stores I inquired have it they seem to have 520w model though. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 19, 2016)

Buy it from mdcomputers.in then. Really this is where online stores shines. Availability.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. Ordering from Md computers. Thanks [MENTION=311809]chimera201[/MENTION] [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] [MENTION=98840]ssb1551[/MENTION]


----------



## sankalp.patil732 (Oct 10, 2016)

The size of your power supply only has to do with how much of a pc it can run and very little to do with how much of a UPS you need.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 10, 2016)

^^Are you just posting for the heck of it?? Why would you mention "UPS" in this context? It is related nowhere near the opening post. Dija even read it? Good Lord!!


----------



## Hiesenberg (Oct 12, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Are you just posting for the heck of it?? Why would you mention "UPS" in this context? It is related nowhere near the opening post. Dija even read it? Good Lord!!



ha..ha..ha... naya hai wo


seems like he has to fulfill some quota for writing replies


----------

